# cinemas in paphos



## mrs me (Feb 11, 2009)

hi i am new to this, we are in paphon on holiday, not for the first time. we are looking for something to do in the evening as we have a 7 yr old, we thought about going o see a film, but where is the cinems. can anyone help


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

The cinema is at 34 Apostolou Pavlou. I believe Mr. Poppers Penguins with Jim Carrey is playing now at 7:30 every day which seems like a good 7 year old movie! 

You can call the cinema at one of these numbers to be sure: 26951325 or 26932518

If you are taking a taxi they will know where it is. If you are driving, it is on the right hand side on the way into Paphos town. It is about mid-way on the main road between Kato Paphos and the Police station at the top of the hill by the traffic lights. 

There is also bowling nearby it too.


----------



## mrs me (Feb 11, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> The cinema is at 34 Apostolou Pavlou. I believe Mr. Poppers Penguins with Jim Carrey is playing now at 7:30 every day which seems like a good 7 year old movie!
> 
> You can call the cinema at one of these numbers to be sure: 26951325 or 26932518
> 
> ...


thank you cleo shahateet, we are driving, we pasted up by that way the other day and never noticed it. we shall try again tomorrow, thanks again


----------

